# 10.000 Gigaherz CPU



## Zyanoses (9. Mai 2011)

Einem Forscher Team aus Hamburg ist es gelungen einen CPU  nur aus Atomen zu bauen, der auch ohne Strom auskommt. Um die CPU zum laufen zu bekommen, würde es reichen die magnetische Kraft der Atome zu nutzen und die gewonnene Energie reiche aus für den Betrieb der CPU.

 Aber lest am besten selbst.

Quelle: TecChannel.de | Sicherheit, Netzwerk, Speicher, Server, Windows, Linux, CPU, Email, Storage

Link : Hamburger Forscher revolutionieren den Computer - Nano-Spintronik-Technologie | TecChannel.de


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



> Es könne aber noch etwa 20 Jahre dauern bis man die ersten Computerhttp://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/ bauen kann, die auf diesem Prinzip beruhen.


immerhin scheint es ja möglich zu sein - gar nicht auszudenken was so ein Quantensprung für Computeranwendungen bedeutet!!


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Heftig heftig. Also, in 20 Jahren werde ich an diesen Tag heute zurückdenken ...
Wie werden dann wohl die PC's aussehen? Man weiss es nicht, man weiss es nicht ...
(Dann sind wir übrigends schon beim iPhone 25 sowie der PlayStation 14 angekommen  )


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Auf jeden Fall sind dann perfekte virtuelle Welten möglich - ob das gut ist oder nicht, zeigt uns dann das Licht..


----------



## JimJuggy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



> Also, in 20 Jahren werde ich an diesen Tag heute zurückdenken ...



Na gut, solange will ich eigentlich nicht warten. 
Solche Basteleien gibt es immer wieder, aber ob das überhaupt marktfähig ist, muss sich erstmal zeigen. Und selbst dann muss sich erstmal ein Hersteller finden lassen, der bis dahin nicht noch bessere Ideen hat.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Na ja - ob das die "wunderbare Zukunft" ist sei dahingestellt
Interessant ist sicher (einmal mehr), dass der Wissenschaft kaum Grenzen gesetzt sind


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Heftig heftig. Also, in 20 Jahren werde ich an diesen Tag heute zurückdenken ...
> Wie werden dann wohl die PC's aussehen? Man weiss es nicht, man weiss es nicht ...
> (Dann sind wir übrigends schon beim iPhone 25 sowie der PlayStation 14 angekommen  )


 
PS14? Ich bin froh wenn wir in 5 Jahren die aktuelle Generation los sind 

Eine interessante Technik. Hoffen wir mal, dass doch was draus wird.


----------



## Spinal (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Ich find die Zukunftsprognosen mancher Leute immer lustig. in den 60ern oder 70ern haben wohl alle geglaubt, wir fahren heute Autos mit Atomkraft und lassen uns von Robotern bedienen.
In den 90ern hat mal ein Freund zu mir gesagt, er frage sich, was so in 10 Jahren sein wird, wenn man Computergrafik in Fernsehbildqualität hat. Also besser ginge es ja nicht und was dann käme.
Heute, ca. 15 Jahre später wissen wir es besser 

20 Jahre hört sich lang an, aber soviel ist das auch nicht, Playstation 14 , wenn man jetzt hochrechnet, dass von 1995 bis 2011, also in 16 Jahren gerade mal drei Generationen veröffentlicht wurden und eine Vierte noch nicht in Sicht ist könnte die Zahl 14 etwas ungewöhnlich sein.

Ich habe mir die heutige Gegenwart vor 15 Jahren auch anders vorgestellt.

Zum Artikel, ich finde es interessant. Aber was ist eigentlich aus den Prozessoren die mit Licht arbeiten geworden? Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann mal etwas in diese Richtung geben wird, Prozessoren, die auf einer anderen Technologie basieren und im besten Falle direkt mal X Fache Leistungssteigerung mit sich bringen.
Leider werden ja viele Sachen wieder verworfen, ich erinnere mich an die Datenspeicherung auf Tesafilm 

bye
Spinal


----------



## CHICOLORES (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Mein berufsschullehrer hat mir mal eine Geschichte erzählt die mir grad eben wieder einfiel:

Er meinte, dass in der alten UDSSR Computer entwickelt wurden mit einer Magnettechnologie - die um längen leistungsfähiger (von der theorie her) waren als die damaligen CPU's - sie bauten wohl auch auf einen anderen Datentransfer (anstatt 0,1 auf 0,1,2) ... ganz genau weiß ichs leider auch nicht mehr - er wollte uns mit diesem beispiel eigentlich nur das ende verdeutlichen und zwar wie folgt:

Als die USA dann herrausfand an was die UDSSR dran war handelten sie und haben in zusammenarbeit mit einigen großen unternehmen (IBM ist glaub ich auch als Namen gefallen) den Leuten PC's rübergeschickt und gemeint "jez tuts euch nicht mit der nicht funktionierenden Technik runter, hier habts ihr funktionstüchtige rechner!"

Er meinte auch noch - und ich zitiere - "Wer weiß wo wir heute stehen würden, hätten die Amis damals kein Schiss gekriegt und alles zerstört!"

Ich verweise nochmal darauf, dass die nur eine Erzählung war und ich nichts was mit dem Thema verbunden sein könnte irgendwo im internet gefunden habe.

grüße


----------



## Johnny05 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Na wirds ja viell.doch noch was mit dem Holodeck


----------



## widder0815 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

@*CHICOLORES*

Konzerne und Co. sind genau so wie die Kirche damals ... ihnen geht es nur um "Macht" und "Profit" (Berherscht und beutet die Menschen aus) , wir würden heute bei weiten Bessere Technik haben .
Aber wo zu ? Dann könnte man nicht vom Öl reich werden , dann würden Pc Systeme 100 Jahre alt werden usw. was nicht erwünscht ist .
Ein Dresdner hatte mir 2004 rum erzählt , es wurden Folien erfunden ... mit denen man Fernseh schauen kann (Nicht in FullHD Qualli aber es ging) , diese Erfindung wurde von Fernseh Konzern aufgekauft und natürlich eingemottet (was verdiehnt man schon mit 50€ Folien)... 
Selbst wenn ich (oder ihr) jetzt ein Motor mit 100PS und "Ohne" Benzin verbrauch Erfinden würde ...
würde man mich Einsperren oder die Erfindung Abkaufen oder mir Passiert ein Unfall oder ich mache Selbstmord^^


----------



## CHICOLORES (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

widder - dem gibts nichts - aber rein gar nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Jan565 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



widder0815 schrieb:


> @*CHICOLORES*
> 
> Konzerne und Co. sind genau so wie die Kirche damals ... ihnen geht es nur um "Macht" und "Profit" (Berherscht und beutet die Menschen aus) , wir würden heute bei weiten Bessere Technik haben .
> Aber wo zu ? Dann könnte man nicht vom Öl reich werden , dann würden Pc Systeme 100 Jahre alt werden usw. was nicht erwünscht ist .
> ...


 
Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Die Technik in einer Folie war mir nicht bekannt, aber im Glas gibt es das doch schon länger. Allerdings kann daran so gut wie nichts mehr kaputt gehen, also warum auf den Merkt bringen. Der Kirche haben wir zu verdanken, dass wir etwa 1000 Jahre an Technischem Fortschritt verloren haben, was die vernichtet oder zu nichte gemacht haben. 

Ein Motor ohne Benzin gibt es bereits, er funktioniert mit Hilfe eines Vakuums, klingt etwas seltsam aber es geht. Der wird auch nie den Markt erreichen so lange es Benzin gibt und man daran so reich werden kann. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man bis heute immer noch darauf setzt.

Aber wie widder schon richtig meint, glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass die Technik jemals das licht des Marktes erblicken wird. Schließlich ist daran einfach gar nichts mehr zu verdienen. Außerdem sind 10THz viel mehr Leistung als eine heutige CPU erreichen kann.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Die Technik in einer Folie war mir nicht bekannt, aber im Glas gibt es das doch schon länger. Allerdings kann daran so gut wie nichts mehr kaputt gehen, also warum auf den Merkt bringen. Der Kirche haben wir zu verdanken, dass wir etwa 1000 Jahre an Technischem Fortschritt verloren haben, was die vernichtet oder zu nichte gemacht haben.
> 
> Ein Motor ohne Benzin gibt es bereits, er funktioniert mit Hilfe eines Vakuums, klingt etwas seltsam aber es geht. Der wird auch nie den Markt erreichen so lange es Benzin gibt und man daran so reich werden kann. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man bis heute immer noch darauf setzt.
> 
> Aber wie widder schon richtig meint, glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass die Technik jemals das licht des Marktes erblicken wird. Schließlich ist daran einfach gar nichts mehr zu verdienen. Außerdem sind 10THz viel mehr Leistung als eine heutige CPU erreichen kann.



10THz sagt erstmal nicht viel über die Leistung aus. Niemand weiß wie viel das Teil pro Takt machen kann. Hat beim Pentium 4 ja auch nicht so richtig funktioniert


----------



## Spinal (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Ich halte eure Verschwörungstheorien für Riesenquatsch. Ein LCD Bildschirm ist mir auch noch nie kaputt gegangen, habe trotzdem schon mehrere gekauft. Ich bin kein Freund der Kirche, aber 1000 Jahre tecnischen Fortschritt haben wir sicher nicht verloren. Ausserdem finde ich, dass unsere demokratischen Werte auf christlichen Werten beruhen. Ist ja auch ein Fortschritt. Man kann sich ja mal den Einfluss der Religionen in anderen Ländern anschauen wo es keine/kaum Christen gibt/gab, die sind auch nicht weiter.

Und Vakuum Motor, ich schaue gerne über den Tellerrand, deshalb kannst du mir gerne einen Link geben, aber ich denke, solche Dinge sind in der Regel nicht Marktreif und werden deshalb nicht hergestellt. Sicher hat das auch nicht selten wirtschaftliche Gründe, aber den Quatsch den manche hier von sich lassen ist schon etwas lächerlich. Zumindest meiner Ansicht nach.

Was den Prozessor betrifft, es sollte mittlerweile jeder wissen, dass man anhand einer Hz Zahl nicht auf die Leistung schließen kann, schon gar nicht wenn plötzlich eine komplett andere Technologie dahinter steckt. Zudem würde damit sich sehr wohl sehr viel Geld verdienen lassen. Stellt euch vor, AMD würde auf einmal einen Prozessor aus dem Hut zaubern, der 10 mal schneller ist als der schnellste Intel Prozessor. Was denkt ihr denn, wie sich das wirtschaftlich auswirken würde, wie die Aktienkurse von AMD und Intel sich verhalten würden?

bye
Spinal


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

10.000GHz OH HA...Das wäre echt Nice...Nur is die frage wer da schneller zu gange kommt AMD oder Intel !
Was ich mich frage ob die CPU dann an die Rechenleistung unser Menschlichens Gehirnes ran kommen würde ?


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Die Technik in einer Folie war mir nicht bekannt, aber im Glas gibt es das doch schon länger. Allerdings kann daran so gut wie nichts mehr kaputt gehen, also warum auf den Merkt bringen. Der Kirche haben wir zu verdanken, dass wir etwa 1000 Jahre an Technischem Fortschritt verloren haben, was die vernichtet oder zu nichte gemacht haben.
> 
> Ein Motor ohne Benzin gibt es bereits, er funktioniert mit Hilfe eines Vakuums, klingt etwas seltsam aber es geht. Der wird auch nie den Markt erreichen so lange es Benzin gibt und man daran so reich werden kann. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man bis heute immer noch darauf setzt.
> 
> Aber wie widder schon richtig meint, glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass die Technik jemals das licht des Marktes erblicken wird. Schließlich ist daran einfach gar nichts mehr zu verdienen. Außerdem sind 10THz viel mehr Leistung als eine heutige CPU erreichen kann.



Und woher bekommst du ein Vakuum? Ich hab noch keinen Vakuum-Baum oder -Strauch gesehen..... 

Das ist die gleiche Scheise wie mit den emmissionsfreien Elektro/Wasserstoff Autos.. Strom/Wasserstoff wächst eben nicht auf Bäumen, sondern muss erst erzeugt werden, und wenn du die Energie aus Braunkohle nimmst, dann ist das alles andere als Umweltschonend....

Und das Sachen gekauft werden, es aber nicht auf den Markt schaffen, hat meist nichts mit Verschwörung zu tun, sondern eher damit, das sich die Serienproduktion einfach nicht realisieren lässt. Wer wüde denn ne Folie kaufen, auf der man Filme sehen kann, die aber 300€ kostet, weil 80% der Produktion Ausschuss ist. Wenn etwas im Labor geht, heißt das noch LANGE! nicht, das es auch in einer Serienproduktion kostengünstig zu realisieren ist....


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

in 20 Jahren ist Men in Black(?) realität


----------



## Pagz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ob die CPU dann an die Rechenleistung unser Menschlichens Gehirnes ran kommen würde ?



Moderne CPUs haben schon ein vielfaches der Rechenleistung unseres Gehirns
Was uns so besonders macht ist, dass wir denken können. Intelligent handeln (na ja manche)


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich halte eure Verschwörungstheorien für Riesenquatsch. Ein LCD Bildschirm ist mir auch noch nie kaputt gegangen, habe trotzdem schon mehrere gekauft. Ich bin kein Freund der Kirche, aber 1000 Jahre tecnischen Fortschritt haben wir sicher nicht verloren. Ausserdem finde ich, dass unsere demokratischen Werte auf christlichen Werten beruhen. Ist ja auch ein Fortschritt. Man kann sich ja mal den Einfluss der Religionen in anderen Ländern anschauen wo es keine/kaum Christen gibt/gab, die sind auch nicht weiter.l


 
Stichwort geplante Obsoleszenz. Da gab es mal eine Arte Dokumentation darüber, die ist soweit ich weiß auch auf YouTube verfügbar (Kaufen für die Müllhalde hieß die glaube ich).


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*

Wobei ich aber hoffe, dass bis dahin Apple pleite ist und die Social Network Blase geplatzt ist (Ich freu mich auf den Tag, weil ich dann sagen kann "aber IHR habt nicht auf mich gehört!" )

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja irgendwann, (genmanipulierte) Nervenzellen zu züchten und als Computer zu verwenden. Wäre durchaus interessanter als eine Higahertz CPU


----------



## bubi1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Stichwort geplante Obsoleszenz. Da gab es mal eine Arte Dokumentation darüber, die ist soweit ich weiß auch auf YouTube verfügbar (Kaufen für die Müllhalde hieß die glaube ich).


 
Ja, habe ich auch auf Arte gesehen. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## winpoet88 (9. Mai 2011)

Interessanter Ansatz ........dauert aber leider noch ein weilchen ! Ist trotzdem interessant zu wissen !



Greets Winpo8T​


----------



## MG42 (9. Mai 2011)

Da tun sich ja einige wieder mit den Einheiten schwer  10 THz nicht schlecht, aber leider noch nicht soweit...
Man stelle sich eine aktuelle CPU(GPU, RAM) mit so einer Taktfrequenz vor... Das wäre geil!!!

(...) Der heilige Gral... Na wenn das Mal nicht die Ohrfeige ist, um die BRD als Sponsor für das zu bewegen, dann weiß ich auch nicht, so ein idiotisches Verhalten seitens der Regierung in Bezug auf Fördermitteln und dazu noch diese bescheuerte Aussage   ... Tja, wenn man so blöd ist und sich sowas gefallen lässt, bzw. keinen Finger rührt, damit mal ein deutsches Unternehmen mit so einer Technik in Zukunft Fuß fasst, werden die Forscher dort in Hamburg wohl bei Sony oder irgendwo in Sillicon Valley weiterforschen. Und dann wars das wahrscheinlich gewesen!!!


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

10THz alleine heißt ja nicht viel. Erstmal die IPC abwarten


----------



## Corn696 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Moderne CPUs haben schon ein vielfaches der Rechenleistung unseres Gehirns
> Was uns so besonders macht ist, dass wir denken können. Intelligent handeln (na ja manche)


 
Also laut einem Artikel auf Bild.de vom 17.02.2011 sind Computer erst in 12 Jahren so leistungsstark wie das menschliche Gehirn.

Machen uns Computer bald unsterblich? - Computer - Bild.de



> Nach den bislang gültigen Gesetzen verdoppelt sich die Rechenleistung eines Computers in immer kürzeren Abständen. Sollte sich dies fortsetzen, würden Maschinen im Jahr 2023 die Rechenleistung des menschlichen Gehirns übertreffen.


----------



## vitka93 (9. Mai 2011)

Naja 10 000 GHz hört sich für mich an wie der Pentium 4 (nethbust ) wo die 10 ghz ausgelegten chips nicht mal die hälfte erreichten . Ich glaube ( eigene meinung ) das bei Cpus nicht die Ghz zahl auschlaggebend wird sondern die " verbaute technik " , als beispiel Intels 3D gate .


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



Corn696 schrieb:


> Also laut einem Artikel auf Bild.de vom 17.02.2011 sind Computer erst in 12 Jahren so leistungsstark wie das menschliche Gehirn.
> 
> Machen uns Computer bald unsterblich? - Computer - Bild.de


 
Der Artikel sagt aus, das im genannten Zeitraum die Maschine intelligent (nicht zu verwechseln mit schnell) genug sein wird um das menschliche Hirn zu simmulieren. Um eine komplexe Simulation auszuführen ist aber unter Umdtänden ein Vielfaches der simulierten Rechenleistung notwendig (z.B.: wenn ein Mikrocontrollerprogramm am PC simuliert wird, ist je nach Simulator und verwendeter CPU die Simulation auch nur z.B.: 3...5 mal so schnell wie der IC obwohl die CPU im REchner ein vielfaches der Rechenleistung besitzt. Auch wenn der Vergleich der Taktfrequenzen eigentlich nicht viel in diesem Zusammenhang aussagt, verdeutlicht dieser doch das was ich meine: Ic z.B.: 4 Mhz, PC 3 Ghz. Das der PC aber nun viele Dinge kann, was der IC nicht kann, wird in diesem Vergleich und dieser Anwendung nicht berücksichtigt. Ähnlich verhält es sich nun auch mit der Simulation von neuraler Aktivität, da diese im Hirn sozusagen in Hardware vorliegt, CPUs das aber alles umständlich softwaremäßig emulieren müssen, benötigen diese viel mehr Rechenleistung. Eine weitere Hürde stellt auch die Neuroplastizität dar, so können im Hirn auch einfach mal neue Verbindungen wachse, wohingegen in einem CPU - Kern das nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist (gut FPGAs kann man auch programmieren, aber dennoch kann der FPGA beispielsweise (noch) keine neuen PINs ausbilden um mehr Ein - / Ausgänge zu haben. [das kommt dann wohl mal mit der Nanotechnologie, dann kann der CPU vielleicht mal seine Assembler (also in dem zusammenhang Nanobots) so beeinflussen, das diese eine neue Schnittstelle aufbauen...]). Diesbezüglich ist aber wohl auch mit der nun praktischen Realisierung von Memristoren ein Fortschritt erreicht wurden, da diese bei entsprechenden Einsatz in gewisser Weise das Wichtungssystem von Neuralverbindungen (oft benutzte Verbindungen werden ausgebaut, wenig genutzte werden zurückgebildet) nachbilden können.
Prinzipiell wäre es auch heute schon möglich die Aktivität eines kompletten menschlischen Hirns zu simulieren (z.B.: sind Teile von Mäusehirnen (z.B.: eine Hälfte) schon erfolgreich simuliert wurden.) Eine wichtige Bedingung hierbei ist aber, das das ganze in Echtzeit erfolgen sollte (der Rechenaufwand je simulierter Zeiteinheit wird ja durch eine bestimmte Rechenleistung in einer bestimmten Zeit erbracht, je größer die Rechenleistung, desto kürzer die Rechenzeit), damit das simulierter Hirn seinem biologischen Äquivalent in der erbrachten "Rechenleistung" gleichwertig ist. Wenn nun die Simulationsgeschwindigkeit grrößer als Echtzeit ist, dann ist die Simulation überlegen. Die simulierte Rechenleistung sagt aber nur indirekt etwas über die tatsächliche Rechenleistung der zur Simulation verwendeen Hardware aus, denn diese ist, sofern in Software simuliert wird, größer als die der simulierten Hardware. Wenn es nun gelingen würde das Hirn in Hardware zu simulieren, wäre wahrscheinlich nur ein kleiner Bruchteil der Rechenleistung der Softwarelösung notwendig. Das ist aber nach wie vor wohl das Problem, das die gegenwärtig verfügbare hardware dies nicht zulässt und so nur die Softwarelösung bleibt. Die Schaffung einer solchen Simulation würde aber auch andere Dinge noch nach sich ziehen, so ist es meiner Meinung nach z.B.: zu erwarten, das das in Echtzeit korekt simulierte Hirn wohl auch über ein Bewustsein verfügt und dadurch einer körperlich verhandenen Person gleichzustellen wäre, woraus sich dann eine Vielzahl von weiteren Problemen und Sachverhalten ergibt.
Der Materialaufwand für die Simulation wäre mit der derzeitigen Hardware aber mehr als gigantisch, wodurch dies vorerst wohl nur ein Gedankenexperiment bleibt. Mit der Entwicklung von neuen Techniken (und der damit verbundenen Leistungssteigerung) verringert sich der Materialaufwand, so das eines Tages vielleicht die notwendige Rechenleistung (auf welchem Weg auch immer diese erbracht werden wird) von einem kleinen mobilen Gerät zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann.  
Jedenfalls ist die Entwicklung der vorgestellten Technik schon ein Schritt in diese Richtung, wie diese aber letztlich genutzt wird, bleibt jetzt noch offen.
Die vorgestellte Schaltung stellt ja erst mal "nur" ein einzellnes Logikgatter da, was aber bereits einer der ersten Schritte hin zu einer komplexen Schaltung mit einer unzahl von Funktionen ist.


----------



## doodlez (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



AirKnight schrieb:


> (Dann sind wir übrigends schon beim iPhone 25 sowie der PlayStation 14 angekommen  )


 

naja ps 14 eher nicht aber iphone 25 kann schon seins jahr n neues ^^


----------



## Hasbat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



widder0815 schrieb:


> @*CHICOLORES*
> 
> Konzerne und Co. sind genau so wie die Kirche damals ... ihnen geht es nur um "Macht" und "Profit" (Berherscht und beutet die Menschen aus) , wir würden heute bei weiten Bessere Technik haben .
> Aber wo zu ? Dann könnte man nicht vom Öl reich werden , dann würden Pc Systeme 100 Jahre alt werden usw. was nicht erwünscht ist .
> ...



Genau so sieht´s aus . 

Anderes Beispiel : 
Zur Zeit entwickelt die St. Andrews Universität einen neuen Akku. Dieser soll die mindestens 10-fache Energiedichte eines aktuellen Akkus besitzen . Ein damit ausgestatteter Tesla Roadster würde so mindestens 4000 km weit fahren.

Von solchen Akkus hatte ich in den letzten Jahren schon öfter gehört und plötzlich war dann Funkstille.

Glaubt Ihr wirklich das die Erdölindustrie ein Interesse daran hat das eine solche Technik in Kürze Marktreif wird ? Wohl eher nicht.
Dann könnten einige große Konzerne über Nacht die Türen schließen.


@ Topic: Ob es diese Technik zur Markreife schafft wird sich zeigen. Bis es so weit ist wird es wohl noch andere Ansätze geben.


----------



## fire2002de (10. Mai 2011)

ivh dachte erst es ist 1 april ^^ 

sehr erstaunlich muss man schon sagen !

danke für die info


----------



## Nocci (10. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mal den OP editieren, denn die Aussage, dass das Teil ohne Strom auskommt ist so nicht richtig.

Das Schalten der Spinzustände kostet sehr wohl Strom, nämlich den für die Erzeugung eines Magnetfeldes/Betrieb eines Lasers (...oder wie auch immer geschaltet wird). Die Aussage "Es wird in dem System keine elektrische Ladung transportiert" ist natürlich korrekt und eignet sich vor allem super für eine Pressemitteilung wenn Halbwissende das als "braucht keinen Strom" interpretieren - erregt mächtig Aufmerksamkeit und beschafft Forschungsgelder.

Eine CPU die keine Energie verbraucht (Zusammenhang Information <-> Energie, Maxwellscher Dämon) wird's genausowenig geben wie einen Motor der mit Luft & Liebe betrieben wird...


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2011)

Nocci du sagst es. 

Ich wollte jetzt nur keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, das man den Spin ja auch irgendwie beeinflussen und auch auslesen können muss. Das sind normal keine "kleinen" Apparate, die dann auch einiges an Strom verbraten. Was bringen mir 10THz, wenn ich nur 100 oder 1.000 Schaltungen realisieren kann?


----------



## MG42 (10. Mai 2011)

keine Energie  Das wäre dann das Perpeteum Mobilel oder wie man das nennt. Und das ist natürluch nicht der Fall. Sicher man wird in ein paar Jahren viel weiter sein als jetzt 
architekturtechnisch und dann wird man auch nicht mehr weiter groß die Strukturbreite reduzieren können. Da muss halt an allen Enden und Ecken geforscht werden. CNTs und diese "zweidimensionalen" Kohlenstoffgebilde und alles andere erfolgversprechende Zeugs muss halt erst mal massenmarkttauglich bzw. technisch umsetzbar gemacht werden. Wie die Zukunft aussieht ist ungewiss, aber den Kopf in den Sand stecken und die Entdeckungen woanders machen lassen, nur weil natürlich der Staatshaushalt wieder irgendwelche maroden Unternehmen und Banken mit "versteckten Reserven" unter die Arme greifen muss stinkt zum Himmel (Das ist kein soziale Marktwirtschaft das ist Sozialismus)!!! Lieber in Bildung und Forschung investieren und mal ein so gottverdammtes Projekt mächtig unterstützen anstatt von verschenkter Finanzierung zu reden.

@ Skysnake

Tja, mit der x86 Architektur oder der Vorläufer der aktuellen eingesetzten Prozessorenarchitekturen (ARM, PowerPC, x86) haben auch mal ganz klein angefangen, kannst du dir etwa nicht vorstellen, dass endlich mal wieder an einem Technologie/Architektur -Refresh geforscht und dann gearbeitet werden sollte? Oder einfach nur, um mehr Leistung(pro Watt) in diese mittlerweile schon regelrecht uralten Umgebungen zu bringen. Jedenfalls muss man alle Eventualitäten abwägen, aber man muss vor allem Entschlossen vorgehen und auch etwas wagen, damit auch mehr als 1k Schaltungen integriert werden... die dann stabil bei ung. 1/4 der 10THz Höchstgrenze laufen...
Denn wenn sich jetzt auf konventionellem Wege die Strukturbreite nicht mehr verkleinert werden kann, die Anzahl der CPU (GPU) Kerne (Cach wassweißich...) erhöht um letztendlich die Rechenpower etc. zu vervielfachen aber gleichzeitig den Energie-"verbrauch" zu verringern bzw. in einem Gewissen Rahmen zu halten, dann ist da erst mal tote Hose.


----------



## exa (10. Mai 2011)

immer wieder witzig wie schnell einige zu beeindrucken sind...

ich meine es gibt ja heute schon Transistoranwendungen, die in THz arbeiten, nur eben für Massenprodukte in der Komplexität ungeeignet sind...

wie ist es denn zb wenn man nun 3 Milliarden dieser bausteine zusammenbetreiben will??? Geht garantiert nicht, allein schon wegen der gegenseitigen Beeinflussung... die Signale müssen auch weitergegeben werden, allerdings können Signale bei dieser Anwendung nicht sicher übertragen werden... Fail würde ich mal sagen


----------



## stolle80 (10. Mai 2011)

10000 GHz. Hui wat soll ich denn damit?
Holodecks, virtuelle Welten..Ihr steht wohl auf Gummipuppen .
Die reale Welt ist doch das wirklich wahre und intressanteste überhaupt, alles andere ist "Gehirnüberlistung".
Allerdings sehe ich da andere Vorteile z.B.: für die Umwelt, Krankheitsbekämfung, Erfindungen usw.


----------



## m-o-m-o (10. Mai 2011)

Sag niemals "Wofür brauche ich das?" 

Angeblich soll Bill 640KB RAM auch für völlig ausreichend gehalten haben. Und ich beschwere mich hier über meine 4 GB


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Mai 2011)

@Chicolores

   CPU's welche drei Zustände verarbeiten können werden auch als trenäre Prozessoren bezeichnet,
   Motorola verwendet solche in ihren Funkgeräten... 

   Hier ein Wikipedia-Eintrag über die dreiwertige Logik:
Dreiwertige Logik

   Computer könnten die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Zustand setzen und erzielten  eine um einiges höhere Bandbreite, somit auch Rechenleistung bei einem  niedrigerem Stromverbrauch als binäre Systeme,
   Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das auch der Grund weshalb  QuantenRechner angestrebt werden, da sie auf eine Vielzahl von Zuständen  zugriff haben...
   Keine Ahnung warum sich dennoch die Binäre Struktur durchgesetzt hat, vmtl. war Geld ein Grund für diesen Rückschritt =D

   Ich hab das alles mal bei einem gespräch zwischen meinem Vater und Onkel  aufgeschnappt, berichtigt mich sollte ich Fehlinfos rausgegeben  haben...

  @Crimson
  Der Nachteil einer CPU gegenüber eines Gehirns besteht darin das sie nur  einen Schritt nach dem anderen abarbeiten kann, das menschliche Gehirn  verfügt zwar nicht über eine solch brachiale Rechenleistung wie eine  Moderne CPU, kann dafür aber einer enorm große Menge von  Eindrücken/Signalen gleichzeitig auswerten/interpretieren...

 @Jan565
 Du meinst vermutlich die Implosionstechnik, Schauberger hat da ja sehr  viele Interessante Sachen zum Vorschein gebracht, ein funktionierendes  Modell [eine Repulsine zum Beispiel] ist mir aber noch nie  Untergekommen was mich aber auch in keinster Weise verwundert, sollten wir schon in der Lage sein eine solche höhere Technologie zu benutzen wird das von Eingeweihten sicherlich streng geheim gehalten...
Ich bezweifle das die Zeit gekommen ist in der wir in der Lage sind solche Kräfte zu bändigen...

@General Quicksilver
Bitte formatiere mal deinen Text, ich tu mir da schwer beim lesen 

@stollen80
Zu behaupten das die "reale" Welt das "Wahre" wäre ist ein bischen zu vorschnell gesagt, denn das Menschliche Gehirn bekommt ja enorm Viele Eindrücke zur Verarbeitung geliefert, dabei sortiert es die Wichtigsten raus und erstellt damit deine Realität, damit ist nicht mehr gewährleistet das ein jedes Individuum die selbe "Realität" präsentiert bekommt, außer , was ja naheliegen würde, Alle Gehirne sind in einer Cloud und Rechnen gemeinsam an einer Gemeinsamen Realität, damit wäre die wirklich Welt nicht viel besser als eine Simulierte...


----------



## Nocci (10. Mai 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> ...Implosionstechnik...Schauberger...


 
Kurz gegoogelt, lang gelacht


----------



## Hobbykaputtschrauber (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo erstmal, und ne kleine info vorweg: Amd hatte schon 2003/2004 mal geschrieben, sie hätten einen Transistor erfunden, der 10 GHZ kann. Bis heute sehe ich nichts von dem Teil. Scheint also, als wenn Störungen/Massenfertigung dazu geführt haben, das dieses Projekt auf Eis gelegt wurde.


----------



## xenon-ch (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: 10.000 Higaherz CPU*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Stichwort geplante Obsoleszenz. Da gab es mal eine Arte Dokumentation darüber, die ist soweit ich weiß auch auf YouTube verfügbar (Kaufen für die Müllhalde hieß die glaube ich).


die dokumentation ist absolut empfehlenswert und ist per yt zu finden.


----------



## KOF328 (10. Mai 2011)

Gab es nichtmal ein Datenblatt von intel, dass der Stärkste Supercomputer gerade einmal so eine Rechenleistung hat die zwischen einem Regenwurm und Huhn liegt? Gab so etwas oder zumindest etwas ähnliches, finde es aber einfach nicht


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, wir haben nur einen Bruchteil an Rechenleistung in den großen Clustern.

Ist ja auch logisch. Bei uns kann jede Nervenzelle parallel Daten verarbeiten, und wir haben halt VERDAMMT viele davon  

Zudem haben wir halt kein Binär System bei unseren Zellen, variable Verschaltungen, die sich anpassen können etc etc.

Ihr müsst einfach mal überlegen, welche "Datenmengen" einfach durch sehen, riechen, schmecken und fühlen jede Sekunde anfallen würden, wenn man das mit einem PC verarbeiten wollte.

Dann dazu die Bewegungssteuerung, die Steuerung der inneren Organe, Bewusstsein etc etc etc etc 

Das sind einfach GIGANTISCHE Datenmengen, die da verarbeitet werden müssen.


----------



## Forseti (10. Mai 2011)

Spätestens die Exascale Computer werden mehr Leistung haben als das Gehirn. Das Gehirn schafft bis zu 10^16 Operationen pro Sekunden, Exa wäre 10^18. Allerdings wird so ein Computer viel mehr als die ca. 20W des Gehirns verbrauchen


----------



## neuer101 (10. Mai 2011)

Hat sich eigentlich noch niemand an den Gigaher*t*z in der Überschrift gestört?


----------



## Spinal (10. Mai 2011)

Ach, wir sind doch schon alle froh dass da nicht mehr Higaherz steht


----------



## m-o-m-o (10. Mai 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Gab es nichtmal ein Datenblatt von intel, dass der Stärkste Supercomputer gerade einmal so eine Rechenleistung hat die zwischen einem Regenwurm und Huhn liegt? Gab so etwas oder zumindest etwas ähnliches, finde es aber einfach nicht


 
Ich glaube nicht, das man das einfach so sagen kann. Unsere Augen nehmen keine Polygone war und so etwas wie AA und AF haben wir auch nicht  (Na gut, Bildstabilisator, Motion Blur, Depth of Field, Lichtreflexe und eine gewisse Auflösung lasse ich gelten )

Wenn wir Rechenmaschinen wären, könnten wir vielleicht einen Vergleich ziehen, aber Zellen rechnen ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## Biosman (11. Mai 2011)

Es werden immer Technologien zurück gehalten die denn Aktuellen Markt stark stören oder beeinflussen.

Die meisten Menschen leben im "hier und jetzt" was in der Zukunft passiert juckt die wenigsten.

Auch das 3 Liter Auto gab es schon sehr lange auf dem Papier. Nur um Benzin hat sich vor zich Jahren keiner geschert.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

Da_OBst schrieb:
			
		

> ...Implosionstechnik...Schauberger...





Nocci schrieb:


> Kurz gegoogelt, lang gelacht


 
Ich, als Österreicher, kann dazu nur sagen:

DAS KANN AUCH NUR EINEM ÖSTERREICHER EINFALLEN


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2011)

ja, das ist alles schon sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen, aber es gibt immer wieder Teupel die drauf rein fallen, und dann so "TOLLE" Geräte kaufen, die die Energielinien/wellen kanalisieren oder whot ever und mal so 100-500 € kosten, und dann bis auf einen Kupferdraht nichts drin haben in der versiegelten Metallbox


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Mai 2011)

Jaja, wir Österreicher sind schon ein abgedrehtes Völkchen 

@Nocci
Was hast du denn gefunden? Ich mag auch was zum lachen ^^
Weiters befürchte ich, das du da einiges missverstehst...

@Skysnake
Jah, ich weiß jetz nicht in welchem Zusammenhang das zu, das is es ja, ich weiß es nicht, steht...
Klar gibts Leute die sich Metalldosen mit integriertem Kupferdraht leisten, inwiefern aber hängt das mit dem obigem Gesagten zusammen?


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2011)

Weil es der gleiche Scheis ist, wie 



> ...Implosionstechnik...Schauberger...



Absolute Leuts Verarsche und Verdummung, und es gibt halt immer irgendwelche verblendete, die das dann auch noch glauben...


----------



## Verminaard (13. Mai 2011)

Wann erreichen uns solche Produkte?
Solange mit alter Technologie Unmengen an Geld gemacht wird, gibt es keinen wirklichen Fortschritt.
Beispiel Auto: vergleicht man die ersten Autos mit den heutigen, nein kann man nicht verlgeichen, die Entwicklung ist zu sehr fortgeschritten.
Aber das Prinzip des Antriebs ist noch immer das Nonplusultra. Da hat sich in den letzten 120 Jahren bis auf Optimierung nichts getan, keine technische Revolution.
Ist nur eins von vielen moeglichen Beispielen.




neuer101 schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich noch niemand an den Gigaher*t*z in der Überschrift gestört?


 
Nein, Hans war nocht nicht in diesem Thread. Aber danke fuer diese Info!


----------

